# Tucker saddle?



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

I have spent several months trying to educate myself about tucker saddles and have decided to buy one. There are two problems. I can't find a dealer with one of the two models I am interested in and I can't seam to get Tucker's saddle fit expert to respond to my calls or let me know about which tree I need to use. I sent the measurements, drawings and pics weeks ago. The local "dealer" doesn't and won't carry tucker inventory do to cost and the next two closest dealers that do are 3 and 5 hours away, if I am driving, add an hour for wife, ha. Needless to say, I was wandering if any of you can suggest another saddle maker that has a really high quality really comfy saddle that I can look in to. Tucker is said to be the best but if you can't put your hands on one it ain't worth a crap. Oh yeah I am in north west Florida if you happen to know of one I need to check out.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm really surprised. My riding buddy had a Tucker made a couple of years ago and the customer service was wonderful, and the saddle is pretty fabulous. We did do a tracing of her horse's withers to get tree size. I suspect the real problem may be your local dealer. 

Can you try calling Tucker directly? 1-800-882-5375 or locally at 361-293-3501 - that's from their website. 

I know people who have the Tuckers love them, and I was impressed by the quality. I also really liked the option to put English rigging, billets and stirrups on the saddles. 

The other saddle I often hear mentioned by people who do the long trail rides are the Imus saddles. 

Gaited Horse Saddles


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Horse Saddle Shop is a long way from you, but they are good people and can probably help with sizing and fitting of a Tucker Saddle

.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

honestly probably the quickest and easiest is to call the 3 hour saddle shops, see if they have in stock the saddle you want or one with the same seat and size, then see if they have in stock a couple different tree sizes. then just make the 3 hour drive.


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry I didn't say that I actually visited both the one on Jacksonville, 3hours away, and the one in Atlanta, 5 hours. Neither of them have the old west model and neither can tell with any certainty which tree I need. "Just take it home and bring it back if it don't fit". Thats all good but neither of them has either of the saddles I want in "my" size. I would order one in a New York minute from the horse town in Atlanta if I could just find out about the trees from tucker. 
Oh we'll, I'll keep looking. Never know what I'll find while waiting on them to respond.


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

Where is the horse saddle shop???


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh and yes, it is "tucker" I have been waiting on. Called and got transfered to the "saddle fit" lady and got her answering machine. left her my name, number and a brief message and so far no return call. that was over a week ago. The lady in Atlanta was extremely helpful and is standing on ready to make my order for me.


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

The Imus does certainly look good. I think I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what they have. I don't have a gaited horse, just looking for cumfoft for my old bones and for my buddy.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Rwiley said:


> Where is the horse saddle shop???


Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh, I have actually been to their web site before. They do have really good prices. I am going to road to the horse in a few weeks. I may call and see if they can help with my fitting and visit them if they have the old west model in stock.
Thanks for the ideas folks.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you scout horsesaddleshop's website for the free downloadable templates. These are the three most common sizes they carry. I did and transferred it to stiff cardboard. One half of the template is for the horse, the other you take when looking at saddles to see how it fits.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh but alot of people say tuckers run narrow, so templates not really any help


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> yeh but alot of people say tuckers run narrow, so templates not really any help


But, if you use the horse saddle shop's template and purchase a saddle from the horse saddle shop they waive the restocking fee if the saddle does not fit, if I am not mistaken

.


----------



## Rwiley (Jan 12, 2013)

I am going to look at it today. I didn't see it when looking at there saddles. But I also didn't know to look for it.
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

humm not what they just told me, said they charge a restocking fee on everything, gonna have to recheck there webpage. as they have two used saddles I want.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Tuckers always made my bum go numb after an hour of trail riding! Make sure you check the warranty and return policy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> humm not what they just told me, said they charge a restocking fee on everything, gonna have to recheck there webpage. as they have two used saddles I want.


hmmm.... just looked at webpage, they must have changed the policy, it is no longer listed :-(


.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL probably because of me, I sent em an email with the templates and wither tracings and asked if they charge a restock fee on used saddles. WOnder if they realize that is the only reason I didnt order from them.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope you can get the info you need from Tucker. Not good that they are not getting back to you.
I ride a Tucker Plantation, my husband an Old West Trail. Both wide trees. We are very pleased with them. I have had mine for several years and it fits husband's gelding so we felt relatively safe in buying his used online. It's a nice piece of equipment.
I also have a friend who rides an Imus. She loves it.


----------

